# visa type D and receipt of Resident permit



## chhunhor (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi all could u please guide me ...

My name is hor, I am from Cambodia and my nationality is Cambodian. I am a student in Torino. this is my first year in Italy. I arrived Italy since September 13, 2012. I want to visit Schengen countries but I have missed understand some point if I can go or not.

I am holding a Student Visa valid for Italia from September 10, 2012 until july 16, 2013. My visa Type D with Multi number of entries. 

Since I arrived Italy on September 13, 2012 until December 05, 2012 I am still holding the Receipt of Resident Permit ( Because I missed first appointment for fingerprint on October 09, 2012 but later i had an new appointment on November 20, 2012 and I delivery my fingerprint already ). 

For the first question, I want to visit Schengen countries by train on December 21, 2012. So, Can I use my Visa type D with my Receipt of Resident Permit to travel ? 

For the second question, if I can go to visit Schengen Areas and when I return back to Italy, will I face any problems ? ( because i am holding the resident permit over 3 months and I just went delivery my fingerprint on 20 November 2012).

Specially for the third question , I went to Questura at Corso Verona 4 , the stuff at the information desk said that for the type D visa valid for Italia country , I have no right to use it for traveling in Schengen countries and I have only the right to use it for traveling to my own country and come back only. Is the stuff work at information desk is correct? . In contrast, as I read the article and the web site of Europe immigrant portal I can use it to travel freely within 90 days in 180 days because my type D visa valid for Italian) of Multi entries valid from September 10, 2012 until July 16, 2013.

best regards 

kindly advise 

hor


----------

